# What is this Masons Patent



## joejo20 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello, Can anyone tell me what this is? Thank You Joe


----------



## joejo20 (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## joejo20 (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## ajohn (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey Joe,
 That there is a reproduction patent 1858 mason jar.They were made in the seventies.
 They came in a few different colors,and are identifiable by the 971 mold #,and the three mold seams.I have a pint cobalt one.  Anthony


----------



## joejo20 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. Is there any value to it? How about the boyds lid? It looks real. Joe


----------



## dave3950 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi Joe,
 Even as a reproduction, I have seen them bring $50.00 or so.  The lid does look old and is probably worth $20.00  - 25.00 in good condition.

 Dave


----------



## joejo20 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. How about this one (Is it real and is it cornflower blue? Joe


----------



## joejo20 (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## coreya (Aug 19, 2010)

that ones real and looks aqua, pretty common.


----------



## joejo20 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I am having trouble with the color thing. I have more of these jars that are easily aqua but this one just looks different, like a powder blue or sky blue. Is that the case or is it just another shade of aqua? Also it is missing the th on the end of 30th. is that common? Joe


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi joejo20,  I just wanted to add that the circle on the bottom of the aqua one, was made by a baffle valve in the assembly of mold equipment for the job.  RED Matthews


----------



## coreya (Aug 19, 2010)

does it have an apostrophe after the n in mason if not its a #1817-9 which is pretty good ( 20-30 ) if it does its a #1818 and pretty common (4-6 ). and yes there are any number of shades of aqua. Best to take picture in natural light with a neutral background.


----------

